# Rollfast bicycle Wanted!!!!!    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$



## catfish (Sep 11, 2014)

I want this bicycle, but I want it in black with white pin. Original paint. #7 to 10 condition.   Please e-mail me photos and a price.

             Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

I still want this bike in black paint. e-mail me if you have one.   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Still looking for this bike in original black paint !!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

I want this bicycle, but I want it in black with white pin. Original paint. #7 to 10 condition. Please e-mail me photos and a price.

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Still looking for this bike in Black. E-mail me photos and a price!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Mar 15, 2015)

I have one in the right color...wrong gender! Consider this a free bump and good luck in your search.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Bri,    I use to own that bike....   Thanks,   Catfish



Bri-In-RI said:


> I have one in the right color...wrong gender! Consider this a free bump and good luck in your search.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2015)

Still looking for this bike in black. I know they are out there.......


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

I want this bicycle, but I want it in black with white pin. Original paint. #7 to 10 condition. Please e-mail me photos and a price.

Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Still looking for this!


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking for a complete original bike. Thanks.


----------



## 1969nam (Jan 4, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> View attachment 237698




Crazy8,
If your bike was in green with ivory pin striping I would jump all over it. Nice bike !
ARCH


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> View attachment 237698



Was this your bike?


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Was this your bike?




Wasn't mine.  Someone posted it on a FB page long time ago.  Was sold quick.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh, ok.  I own that bike now but have never seen this photo.  I picked it up from Steven Hickey but I think this was before he picked it up.


----------



## None (Feb 21, 2017)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I have one in the right color...wrong gender! Consider this a free bump and good luck in your search.




This is awesome!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2017)

I think Robertriley has one for sale catfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I think Robertriley has one for sale catfish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




His is close, but not exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

PM sent...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 9, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263253975838


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSCO-Rollfast-Antique-Balloon-tire-BANANA-TANK-bicycle-Old-bicycle-bike/263253975838?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 689465



I hit Ed up on that one a few days ago. He's looking for one badged & striped Rollfast. Great looking bike!!


----------

